# cash office procedures



## Tarjayguestadvo (Aug 10, 2021)

I trained for the first time in the cash office today. My trainer went so fast and I’m nervous I missed something, don’t understand everything or don’t remember all the steps. Can anyone give me the step-by-step cash office procedures?


----------



## Anelmi (Aug 10, 2021)

Haha no.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 10, 2021)

Not on a public form. Talk to your trainer


----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 10, 2021)

Tarjayguestadvo said:


> I trained for the first time in the cash office today. My trainer went so fast and I’m nervous I missed something, don’t understand everything or don’t remember all the steps. Can anyone give me the step-by-step cash office procedures?



This is one example of the very few questions that we don't cover here.
Sorry bout that.


----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 10, 2021)




----------

